# Sandra Weber-Zitkus (1960-2016)



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 19, 2016)

My wife Sandie and I were long-time members of the Size Acceptance movement in general and Dimensions in particular, though we haven't been posting here much lately.

Back on February 8th, Sandie called me at work and told me to get home - she needed me. I got there as soon as I could to find her thrashing around on the bed saying she couldn't breathe. I called 911 - as the paramedics were getting her on the gurney, they lost her pulse and started giving her CPR. Once at the hospital, they put her in the ICU in a medically-induced coma with a respirator.

Two days ago, the ICU called me at work; Sandie's kidneys were shutting down and they needed to start dialysis. Yesterday, the doctors told me they needed to connect the respirator directly to Sandie's trachea.

They did the tracheotomy this morning and suddenly, Sandie's heart stopped. They tried CPR and everything else they could think of, but her heart just gave out. She was 55.

Sandie made many friends here on Dimensions over the years, and I though they would want to know of her passing.


----------



## Tad (Feb 19, 2016)

My condolences to you and your family, Wayne. This is very sad news indeed -- the two of you have touched a lot of people in the size acceptance community over the years.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 19, 2016)

Sorry for your loss, Wayne.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 19, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss, Wayne.


----------



## Marlayna (Feb 19, 2016)

So sorry for your loss, Wayne. May your wife rest in peace.


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 19, 2016)

My condolences to you at this difficult time.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm so sorry, Wayne.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 19, 2016)

I am so very for your loss. May she rest in peace.


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 19, 2016)

I don't know what to say other than to convey my utmost condolences.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Feb 19, 2016)

Wayne -

Though I don't know you personally (and didn't know Sandy) your loss is my loss, is our loss, is everybody's loss. It is my loss because I had many opportunities to communicate with you over the years, and didn't.

For whom doth the bell toll? It tolls loudest for those who could have rung it, an didn't.


----------



## one2one (Feb 19, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss and hope the caring thoughts expressed here might bring you some comfort and peace.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm terribly shocked at this news, I thought Sandie and yourself were just doing fine. My deepest condolences to you at this very sad time.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 19, 2016)

I am very sorry to hear this news Wayne


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Feb 20, 2016)

Wayne,
I am so sorry to hear about Sandie.


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm very sorry for your loss Wayne may she rest in peace.


----------



## Jack Secret (Feb 20, 2016)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> My wife Sandie and I were long-time members of the Size Acceptance movement in general and Dimensions in particular, though we haven't been posting her much lately.
> 
> Back on February 8th, Sandie called me at work and told me to get home - she needed me. I got there as soon as I could to find her thrashing around on the bed saying she couldn't breathe. I called 911 - as the paramedics were getting her on the gurney, they lost her pulse and started giving her CPR. Once at the hospital, they put her in the ICU in a medically-induced coma with a respirator.
> 
> ...



That's terrible! She was really an icon in the movement. She had a wonderful personality and seemed like she had a very kind heart.Please extend my condolences and try to remember all of the people that are thinking of her today.


----------



## lavendersummer (Feb 20, 2016)

Dear Sandie,

It's been a good many years since we went after it on this board and Abundance; it's been so long I forgot what all the fighting was about. But even though there were harsh things typed, I think you knew I was never your enemy. I also think you know I enjoyed your energy and passion. You are unforgettable. Since Tina told me the news yesterday, I can't seem to stop thinking about you. I mean, I can't fucking believe it.

Oh man, you were a purple volcano. A wisp of a syllable could ignite you and then, watch out, step back, get out of the way because you were pretty damn fearless and you'd blow up everything in your path. Nothing got past you. As quickly as that fire was lit, empathy and compassion put it out and all that was left was a loving, turbulent heart. You understood pain and it was obvious you wanted to help others' relieve theirs.

I never told you this, but I read your poetry and many of your writings. You were a damn good writer, Sandie. I mean really good, agent-good. Publishing good. I hope you saved your work, it's good stuff. So there you go, the feeling is mutual when it comes to art: I was a fan, too. 

Light up the moon with your gypsy dress billowing in the Gothic sky you make to play in as you await your new adventure. I will remember you. 

Mindy (aka Lisabeth)


----------



## jbason (Feb 20, 2016)

Heartfelt Condolences to you and your family, Wayne. She has been a light and and Icon form many years in the various communities she graced. 
Thank you for the gift of your passion, Sandie. Rest in peace


----------



## Tina (Feb 21, 2016)

Sandie deserved a lot better than she got, that's for sure. 

Beautiful, heartfelt post, lavender. I know Sandie would love this.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm terribly saddened to hear this news, Wayne. 

I don't know what to say. Sandie was amazing. 

I wish you strength. You have my deepest condolences.


----------



## luvmybhm (Feb 21, 2016)

i am sorry to hear of her passing. my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 21, 2016)

Wayne my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 22, 2016)

lavendersummer said:


> Dear Sandie,
> 
> It's been a good many years since we went after it on this board and Abundance; it's been so long I forgot what all the fighting was about. But even though there were harsh things typed, I think you knew I was never your enemy. I also think you know I enjoyed your energy and passion. You are unforgettable. Since Tina told me the news yesterday, I can't seem to stop thinking about you. I mean, I can't fucking believe it.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Mindy.


----------



## mel (Feb 23, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## SummerG (Feb 24, 2016)

So sorry for your loss, Wayne.


----------



## ATrueFA (Feb 24, 2016)

My condolences Wayne, so sorry to hear this...


Dave


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 24, 2016)

Wayne, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 27, 2016)

I just want to post again here that my thoughts are with you. May Sandie's memory bring you joy when you miss her most.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 28, 2016)

I was just thinking about her, and Dimensions, the other day which prompted me to return and take a look around.

Imagine my sadness when reading this post. 

My heart hurts for you. 

I'll always remember Sandie as a beautiful, passionate, fiercely protective woman who owned her choices, gave a ton of love, didn't take crap from anyone, and who taught me how to use an eyebrow pencil (before Youtube could).

Sandie, you're missed, you will be missed, but I know I'll see you again.

Hugs,

Sirensong


----------



## olwen (Feb 29, 2016)

Sorry for your loss Wayne.


----------



## Tiffany08 (Mar 2, 2016)

So sorry for your loss Wayne.


----------



## Mack27 (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## HereticFA (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear of Sandy's passing and I hope you're finding ways to cope in her absence. I really appreciated our discussions at the Big As Texas events you two attended.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 13, 2016)

I will be having a memorial service for Sandie on Saturday, August 27th. It will be held in my home in Grand Prairie, TX. For those of you who belong to Facebook, I have set up an event page for it.

https://www.facebook.com/events/1563720283934343/


----------



## Shosh (Aug 14, 2016)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> I will be having a memorial service for Sandie on Saturday, August 27th. It will be held in my home in Grand Prairie, TX. For those of you who belong to Facebook, I have set up an event page for it.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/1563720283934343/


 
It says page not found Wayne


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 14, 2016)

Shosh said:


> It says page not found Wayne


I just tried it and it worked for me - but that may be because I set up the event. People on Facebook can also get to the event page by searching on "Memorial Service for Sandie Weber-Zitkus".

https://www.facebook.com/events/1563720283934343/


----------



## Bluebird_Sunshine (Nov 27, 2016)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> I just tried it and it worked for me - but that may be because I set up the event. People on Facebook can also get to the event page by searching on "Memorial Service for Sandie Weber-Zitkus".
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/1563720283934343/



I clicked on it and unfortunately it says for me, "Sorry, this page isn't available".


----------



## CurvyEm2 (Nov 28, 2016)

Bluebird_Sunshine said:


> I clicked on it and unfortunately it says for me, "Sorry, this page isn't available".



It was three months ago...


----------

